# Self assessment software



## michaelstrauss (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello
We've been living in France for two years. I've got a rental property in the UK and need to fill in a self-assessment return.
Apparently, as expats, we need to use/buy commercial software to do this. Last year I pretended to still be a UK resident (we still have a UK address), partly because I was a UK resident for half that tax year, but mainly because it was late in the day (31st Jan probably) and didn't want to open a can of worms.
What software do people use/recommend? I read on another forum (thread from 2012) that some people continue to pretend to be UK residents on Gateway, are people still doing this - what are the long term implications?
Cheers


----------

